#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-03
<Nivex> billfarrow!
<billfarrow> nivex: Hi Kev
<JackWat> anybody alive?
<JackWat> i was just looking at this wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromLinux/%20RedHatEnterpriseLinuxAndFedora
<JackWat> it says that 'yum update' is equal to 'apt-get dist-upgrade'. is that correct? i thought dist-upgrade would upgrade you from 10.04 to 10.10, not just update the newest packages
<JackWat> dist-upgrade is listed twice as 'upgrade all packages' and 'upgrade entire distro'
<JackWat> Upgrade packages
<JackWat> yum update
<JackWat> rpm -Uvh [args]
<JackWat> apt-get dist-upgrade
<JackWat> Upgrade the entire system
<JackWat> yum upgrade
<JackWat> apt-get dist-upgrade
<JackWat> whoops. sorry for spam./
<_marx_> dist-upgrade won't go to the next release unless you've edited /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the next release repos
<_marx_> it will upgrade the entire distro _if the sources have been changed
<JackWat> ah so is there any difference between upgrade and dist-ugprade?
<_marx_> yeah
<_marx_> kernel packages aren't included
<_marx_> maybe some other things too but that's what i've noticed
<_marx_> right now this box shows 8 packages either way
<_marx_> i'm not aware of a yum line that will go to the next release
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-04
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-05
 * _marx_ sick
<_marx_> just tried responding to meeting chair thread, likely failed
<_marx_> nyquil and to bed
<akgraner> hey y'all
<akgraner> finally getting things in order where I can be online and in IRC more :-)  woo hoo!
<holstein> akgraner: :)
<holstein> hello
<akgraner> holstein, hey!
<holstein> happy be-lated holidays
<akgraner> Happy New Year to you and everyone!  How are you doing?
<holstein> akgraner: im good
<holstein> been thinking about you
<holstein> hope all is well, or much improved at least
<akgraner> they brought pieces of the house in today
<akgraner> but can't set it til Friday (weather providing)
<holstein> w00t
<akgraner> then they have to build the offices, the porch and the deck
<holstein> sounds like progress
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> we lost 2 weeks b/c of weather but hopefully  we are reaching the end of things
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<akgraner> howdy!
<akgraner> holstein, I looked at the agenda -  for the meeting not seeing much there?  or is this going to be some goal setting for 2011 etc?  (sorry to ask just trying to make sure I am prepared)
<internalkernel> hey ya'll... Im around, just a little busy...
<internalkernel> akgraner: thats a good idea
<internalkernel> I didnt see anything on the agenda either
<akgraner> alrighty then
<internalkernel> maybe set some goals to meet by the next release... then keep that kinda 6mo cycle going from there...
<internalkernel> just dont have much of an idea of what that would be tho...
<akgraner> just because I've been offline most of the last 9 weeks  - have the items that are listed on there been discussed already?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> maybe just brainstorm a bit
<internalkernel> I dont know what the last one is... cpalmer?
<holstein> we can have a short one
<internalkernel> but the others... yeah I remembers touching on them...
<holstein> coxn right?
<holstein> i couldnt make it last time
<akgraner> okie dokie - then I know what direction to go in then  :-)
<akgraner> holstein, internalkernel  will you all be around next week?
<internalkernel> yeah... I will, I have some plans here and there... what were you thinking? a meetup
<akgraner> yep - haven't seen you all in forever and I have some CD's to hand off - now that I am sorta kinda getting organized
<internalkernel> for certainly! I was thinking about ya'll, and Jfo who I miss too... big lug.
<akgraner> I'll see if he can tag along
<akgraner> no next week he and Pete will be in Dallas
<internalkernel> go figure...
<internalkernel> either way,it'd be good to see you too
<akgraner> cool beans - 3 minutes til the meeting
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-06
<akgraner> woo hoo meeting time
<akgraner> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 00:00. The chair is akgraner.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<akgraner> Welcome to the NC LoCo Team Meeting!
<internalkernel> o/
<akgraner> who is here to participate
<akgraner> o/
<akgraner> anyone else?  I'll give it a few more minutes - nudge or remind someone if ya need too :-)
<akgraner> _marx_, alreadt said he wouldn't be able to attend but I am not sure about anyone else
<akgraner> holstein, was here a minute ago
<akgraner> anyone else?
<holstein> o/
<internalkernel> lol...
<akgraner> Here is the agenda page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolinaTeam/Meeting/Agenda
<akgraner> [LINK] - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolinaTeam/Meeting/Agenda
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolinaTeam/Meeting/Agenda
<holstein> SO we need to do something to get this loco happenin
<holstein> maybe a meet up in the middle somewhere
<akgraner> however the information listed seems out of date or overcome by events
<akgraner> do we need to discuss anything there?
<holstein> not that i see
<internalkernel> We're kinda limpin along as a loco here...
<akgraner> alrighty then I'll clear the agenda then
<akgraner> [topic] increasing loco participation in 2011
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  increasing loco participation in 2011
<akgraner> ideas?
<holstein> yeah, i was hoping spreading the meeting chair around would be a way to get new folk involved
<holstein> maybe that has been a bad idea
<holstein> NM
<holstein> all that should be fine
<internalkernel> I dont think its been a bad idea...
<holstein> if we had something to do as a group
<akgraner> I don't think it's a bad idea at all
<holstein> you want to just plan something simple like a meet-up?
<akgraner> I think we are missing major segments of the team
<holstein> maybe in charlotte
<akgraner> those who don't use IRC
<internalkernel> we have firestorm, and a monthly LUG where Ubuntu is heavily represented...
<internalkernel> I dont know what else to do aside from paying people
<akgraner> nah what I mean is  - forums, mailing list and finding out who the contacts in the pocket locations are and making sure we are in contact with them
<internalkernel> maybe there is a large user base in Charlotte, I would guess that is so - but how do we reach them...
<holstein> the list is all i can handle
<holstein> and we should all be subscribed if interested
<internalkernel> I think for the most part Asheville seems to be the hub of the NC Loco - that and Raleigh/Durham out by Marx and Bugeyed
<akgraner> holstein, so the mailing list can be your area for example
<holstein> maybe we need a newletter? or something
<akgraner> so ideas are
<akgraner> [idea] - newsletter
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  - newsletter
<akgraner> [idea] website
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  website
<akgraner> [idea] - social media
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  - social media
<holstein> we are way past making a new FB page
<akgraner> [idea] - lug meetings
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  - lug meetings
<holstein> i think we're good to go for that
<akgraner> holstein, just listing all the options
<holstein> just making a new one
<holstein> right...
<akgraner> crap that was my action item oops
<akgraner> I'll just make one  :-/
<akgraner> who used to come to the meetings from Charlotte?
<holstein> Tronyx was for a bit
<holstein> he's back in chicago though
<akgraner> ahh ok
<holstein> i see him around
<akgraner> I think we are trying to be to fancy tight now - KIS method is what I am thinking
<holstein> right
<holstein> im with you
<holstein> how about we do a FB page
<holstein> after this meeting
<akgraner> alrighty
<holstein> and we email the list about it
<internalkernel> works for me... I'll "Like it"
<holstein> make some admins
<akgraner> [ACTION] - holstein and akgraner to make a new FB page after meeting
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  - holstein and akgraner to make a new FB page after meeting
<holstein> FB or twitter
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> not both though i think
<internalkernel> I think also maybe creating some mroe traffic on the list... I like the idea of a newsletter - but something that creates conversation...
<akgraner> we have a twitter and identi.ca account
<holstein> internalkernel: maybe tech segments?
<holstein> something easy
<holstein> we just try and fire out there
<holstein> even if its just a link
<holstein> "check this out"
<akgraner> but really all someone needs to so is use #ubuntunc
<internalkernel> yeah I was thinking along those lines...
<internalkernel> somethign small and easy, of course - one or two topics at a time or several articles around the same topic...
<holstein> whats ubuntunc?
<akgraner> a one page newsletter (once a month to start) would be easy
<holstein> #ubuntunc?
<internalkernel> ?
<holstein> you mean here?
<akgraner> the team hashtag for twitter and identi.ca
<holstein> if theres YA irc channel i might cry :/
<holstein> AH
<holstein> ok :)
<akgraner> make sense?
<holstein> yup
<akgraner> so that's taken care of
<holstein> OK
<holstein> i think the newsletter might be a bit much right now
<holstein> we'd need an orginanizer and all that
<holstein> and content finders
<akgraner> internalkernel, we can use mailchimp (I have an account) and do a simple one page newsletter if you want
<holstein> maybe put that in the 'for later' catagory?
<akgraner> people who subscribe can choose the format as well - mobile, html, or text only
<holstein> im with you guys though..
<internalkernel> sounds good to me, let's plan to have a newsletter format put together by the next release?
<holstein> no need to put it to a vote
<akgraner> alrighty!  we can just get the template etc all in place and ready to roll out in April
<holstein> i like it
<akgraner> [ACTION] internalkernel, holstein, akgraner (and whoever else wants to help) roll out Team Newsletter in April
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  internalkernel, holstein, akgraner (and whoever else wants to help) roll out Team Newsletter in April
<internalkernel> sweet... we have purpose!
<akgraner> hey guys - if someone else is doing something bigger and better in their area we don't want them to stop we just want to be able to tell people what they are doing
<internalkernel> absolutely...
<akgraner> so if you hear of something make sure we let the ML, forums, and IRC folks know - we can come up with where on the wiki's to add that content later
<akgraner> the wiki's need a facelift as well - but we can set that as a goal for the next Ubuntu Global Jam
<holstein> cool
<akgraner> (whenever that is  - I don't know off the top of my head)
<internalkernel> didnt we determine we had a "wiki maintainer"
<akgraner> [ACTION] - team wiki clean up next Ubuntu Global Jam weekend
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  - team wiki clean up next Ubuntu Global Jam weekend
<internalkernel> or wiki team
<internalkernel> I have to say gnight to the little one - brb
<holstein> prolly the 3 of us ;)
<akgraner> internalkernel, yeah - but you know life happens lets not hold a hard line to that  - whomever wants to contribute and can well  - let's encourage them
<akgraner> holstein, does that make sense to you?
<akgraner> agenda page is clear and ready for next meeting! woo hoo!
<akgraner> you guys back yet?
<holstein> sorry
<holstein> phone
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> im ing
<holstein> in*
<holstein> might be nice to have a wiki overlord though
<akgraner> :-)
<holstein> someone to crack the whip a bit if needed
<holstein> and just make it known that anyone can contribute
<holstein> which that should already be known
<holstein> WELL, ideally, will just get more traffic
<holstein> and none of this will matter anways
<holstein> it'll just work itself out
<holstein> :)
<akgraner> :-)
<holstein> akgraner: you want to set up the FB?
<akgraner> just wanted to plant the idea that we need to update the pages - I know I'll do what I can when I can
<holstein> akgraner: i do 'create group' right?
<akgraner> yeppers
<holstein> i'll get it going
<akgraner> just add a couple more people than you as admin
<holstein> akgraner: what do we call it?
<holstein> akgraner: i'll add you in a minute
<akgraner> holstein, what is the other one called
<holstein> LoCo Ubuntu NorthCarolina
<holstein> Ubuntu NC LoCo
<akgraner> crap there are a lot of people signed up for that one
<holstein> yup
<holstein> we can put this one on the front page there though several times
<holstein> akgraner: we almost have to now
<holstein> we voted :/
<akgraner> yep we'll figure it out
<akgraner> I remember
<holstein> privacy open?
<holstein> members are public
<holstein> thats what we want right?
<akgraner> yep - Do Ubuntu NC LoCo Team
<akgraner> open yes
<akgraner> thanks holstein - one less action item on the list!
<akgraner> So for those who are here in the meeting - what expectations do you have of the LoCo team?  Doesn't matter what the idea is let's add it to the list of goals and see how we can meet those expectations and goals
<holstein> this look right?http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_182815061748094
<holstein> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_182815061748094
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_182815061748094
<akgraner> cool - just grab the logo and stuff and make it a page you want to send people to
<akgraner> to find out about the team and Ubuntu and all that stuffs
<holstein> akgraner: make you an admin so you can do what?
<holstein> ;)
<holstein> i'll get some admins going
<holstein> and make it happen
<akgraner> cause trouble and stir up stuff :-)
<holstein> there we go
<holstein> akgraner and internalkernel powered up :)
<akgraner> I don't need to be - just wanted to make sure there were 2 or 3 people instead of just one
<holstein> i think since the last issue
<holstein> the more the merrier
<holstein> i'll catch _marx_ later
<holstein> and whoever else
<akgraner> holstein, did you see my question  - when you mentioned brainstorming earlier...
 * internalkernel catching up... sorry... 
<akgraner> what would you like to see the LoCo team become
<akgraner> What kinds of things make you want to participate - not just you but anyone following along
<holstein> just more connected i think
<internalkernel> sweet...
<holstein> maybe some activities in the name of the LoCo
<holstein> put that banner to use
<akgraner> without some kinda goals we are out in Limbo
<akgraner> not end all be all goals - just what you'd like to get out of the group but aren't at them moment
<internalkernel> thats a good point... and I like the developing of community aspect of it...
<internalkernel> and its always a good time to turn someone onto Ubuntu...
<akgraner> I know for me - If I am not excited about participating in something, or I don't feel connect, I know I won't represent a team or project well
<internalkernel> yeah, exactly... and I like that excitement...
<akgraner> connected even (sorry I can't spell tonight)
<internalkernel> for some reaason my irc client refuses to autocomplete anyones name...
<internalkernel> I know the feeling...
<akgraner> so how about an action item/survey about what people want from teams - what is their motivation paycheck they get from being part of it etc
<akgraner> I can create the survey this weekend - can one of you all send it out etc
<internalkernel> Yeah I can send it out, we can post the results and maybe start a conversation going...
<akgraner> I'd just like to see what people's expectations are, and what we are doing well, and what we need to improve upon etc
<akgraner> internalkernel, exactly
<holstein> w00t
<akgraner> So I think we have some solid goals to build upon now?  Thoughts
<internalkernel> I need an emoticon for a thumbs up...
<internalkernel> that would be useful...
<akgraner> I hope I don't sound bossy... or anything
<internalkernel> not at all, i think we're on teh same page here
<akgraner> great
<internalkernel> I think we need to check in with the community at large - the community being the people that respond to the survey...
<holstein> nah
<akgraner> so _marx_ is set to chair the next meeting right?
 * holstein +1
<internalkernel> and we'll go from there...
<holstein> :)
<holstein> yup
<holstein> _marx_ is next
<akgraner> anything else before we end the meeting?
<internalkernel> ::thumbs up::
<internalkernel> thats all I got...
<holstein> nope
<akgraner> Thanks everyone and if there is nothing else...
<akgraner> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 00:51.
<akgraner> I've missed you all!
<holstein> very PRO-ductive
<akgraner> I am so glad I could make it tonight!
 * holstein hugs akgraner 
<holstein> me too
<akgraner> alrighty  - I have some work to do now - but I'll try to get everything added and sent to the list by tomorrow evening
<akgraner> is that ok with you all?
<holstein> akgraner: works for me
<holstein> ping me if i can help
<akgraner> holstein, internalkernel  - I have to go to VA (oteen) next week so I'll plan on spending the whole day in the area
<internalkernel> sounds good...
<internalkernel> wheres oteen?
<internalkernel> lol
<akgraner> :-P
<internalkernel> I'll figure it out, just email... I have plenty of time - but with one car I have limited range...
<akgraner> so hopefully I'll be in and out of there before lunch on Thursday
<akgraner> no worries - if I need to I'll play taxi and pick ya up
<internalkernel> we can work something out... thanks...
<akgraner> on that sounds horrible you know what I meant right?
<internalkernel> lol... why would you go there...
<internalkernel> I didnt get much sleep last night...
<internalkernel> Im relatively delirious
<akgraner> Veterans Hospital is there
<akgraner> and I need to get re-evaluated and all that good stuffs
<akgraner> I have a couple service related injuries that they need to take care of
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<JackWat> hi ShootEmUp
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-07
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<ShootEmUp> Has anyone seen Red-raven, Red_, or Black lately?
<ShootEmUp> /me welcomes all ubuntu users!
<mhall119> akgraner: having driven US 74 from Bryson City to Chaatanooga this very week, "blessed" isn't how I would describe it
<JackWat> I think ShootEmUp is a botg
<JackWat> bot*
<holstein> ShootEmUp found that /msg to all channels command ;)
<ShootEmUp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1662153
<akgraner> mhall119, hehe :-)
<mhall119> akgraner: I have become a fan of NC BBQ though
<mhall119> especially the vinager sauce
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-08
<akgraner> mhall119,  - yum-o - I like it too :-)
<mhall119> akgraner: next time y'all are down I'll cook up some
<akgraner> sweet!
<akgraner> mhall119,  how are you all doing - I haven't had a chance to talk to many people later..sorry about that.
<mhall119> akgraner: doing well, just took a 5 day trip up into tennessee
<mhall119> first time the kids got to play in snow
<akgraner> I saw michelle's comments on FB - glad you all were able to
<mhall119> though we had to drive to the top of the smokies to see any, and even that was melting and hard-packed
<mhall119> but they didn't know any better
<akgraner> :-)  ahh to be a kid
<mhall119> so when's your house going to be move-in ready?
<akgraner> mid to the end of February
<akgraner> we modified the basic house plan so it is going to take a little longer
<akgraner> but the main part of the house is "dried in"
<mhall119> that's good
<akgraner> so we are one step closer
<akgraner> I told Pete that I hope that I get I to come home from SCaLE and go to our house
<akgraner> that would be awesome
<akgraner> mhall119, will you all be at SCaLE this year?
<mhall119> yeah, a nice coming home gift
<mhall119> I don't think so, SCaLE's a budget buster, and we just don't have it this year
<akgraner> gotcha - what about SELF?
<mhall119> we're saving up to go to DC over spring break
<akgraner> yeah
<mhall119> we can probably do SELF, even if we just drive the camper up
<mhall119> are nick and josh going to try to do another ALF this year?
<akgraner> let me know when you go - I have friends up there (as a matter of fact we were just there last weekend) I'll drive up and see you all and hang out with them
<akgraner> mhall119,  nope :-(
<mhall119> that's too bad
<akgraner> it's just too much work for 2-3 people - the last one was 1000+ people $2500 budget and 5 people
<mhall119> yeah, I know you three were fried by the end of it
<akgraner> have you seen there new business venture?
<mhall119> run level media?
<akgraner> yep
<mhall119> yeah, it sure sounds interesting
<akgraner> I wrote about them a few weeks ago
<mhall119> is it going well for them?
<akgraner> they are working on getting into gov't contracting side of things
<akgraner> it's steady
<mhall119> oh cool
<mhall119> that's good, I haven't seen either of them on IRC in ages, so I only hear what they post on Facebook
<akgraner> we were going to head to Atlanta at the end of the month for Becca to try out for America's Got Talent - but after we reviewed the contract  - we aren't going to now
<mhall119> yeah, I hear it's not a great deal for the artists
<holstein> _marx_: you see my FB messages?
<holstein> actually, im not sure i created the right thing
<holstein> i dont understand FB
<holstein> and i dont really want to
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<Nivex> well this is frustrating: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Mavericki8xxStatus
<Nivex> my hack of the day: how to identify what packages you have installed from multiverse:
<Nivex> dpkg-query -W -f='${Package} ${Status}\n' | awk '/installed/ {print $1}' | xargs apt-cache show | grep pool/multiverse
<Nivex> I'm thinking there's probably a way to optimize that a bit more
<Nivex> but I was trying to get a feel for what non-Free software I still work with
<mhall119> Nivex: nice
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<holstein> Nivex: :)
<holstein> i like that
<shootemup> holstein! you live in north carolina to?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> asheville
<holstein> snowing pretty good here still
<shootemup> was snowing here, while the sun was out
<holstein> shootemup: what did you do theme-wise?
<holstein> for your ISO ?
<shootemup> just the base look of LXDE
<holstein> cool
<shootemup> looks like windows out of the box
<holstein> more so than average
<holstein> even says 'start' right?
<shootemup> more so than XFCE or gnome
<shootemup> no start, but button is in the same place
<holstein> shootemup: did you set some common apps up in wine?
<shootemup> not yet
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-09
<Nivex> follow the bouncing akgraner :)
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<ShootEmUp> Hello Again!
<_marx_> holstein: check FB
<_marx_> it wouldn't let me add a fb link
<holstein> _marx_: you couldnt write on that wall either?
<_marx_> i could write on the wall but not post a fb link
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> _marx_: you got ops now
<holstein> or should anyways
<_marx_> fake out...i checked my status here
<_marx_> netsplits i get op here
<holstein> _marx_: nah, the FB page
<holstein> you should be an admin
<holstein> *
<_marx_> i might have some UH shots i could tag or whatever it is called
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-01-02
<celem> Is the WNCLUG @ firestorm cafe happening this Saturday (Jan 7)?
<holstein> celem: yup
<holstein> we'll be there
<holstein> at noon
<celem> Good deal - I'll try to make it. Is their a topic?
<holstein> if no one steps up soon, im going to present crunchbang
<holstein> i think it will probably be that, and another short presentation from dick
<holstein> dick wanted to talk about gimp
<holstein> not sure yet...
<celem> Great - I am a GIMP fan - love to watch the Meet The Gimp Videos. I tested crunchbang a few years ago on a netbook but ultimately didn't use it.
<holstein> i used it for a while way back, but now im back to it
<holstein> celem: we have our own channel too.. #wnclug :)
<celem> The #wnclug irc is super quiet. This irc is also pretty quiet but less so.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-01-05
<akgraner> Question - if we lose our approved status this year will it kill us not to be approved for 2 years so that we can get back on our feet without the pressure of doing stuff just for re-approval?
<akgraner> I'd like to kick this off so that we build in a natural productive way rather than hurry and rush burn everyone out just to be re-approved - but I'll go with whatever direction you all want to go in
<akgraner> We are up for re-approval in April and I don't know that we can show what we've been doing very well...:-/  other than reviving the WNCLUG group which is important and might be enough
<holstein> akgraner: i say, we say what we are doing, and whats going on
<holstein> if its not enough, its not enough
<akgraner> nods - I just wanted to be prepared for either way
<holstein> personally, i dont care if we are 'approved' or not
<holstein> i just want to revive it at some point
<akgraner> me either really but I know it means a lot to the loco-council
<akgraner> holstein, me too
<holstein> akgraner: im with you, as far as however you want to proceed
<akgraner> so let's talk a look at our wiki's and see what needs updating, and bring the activities up to date
<akgraner> we'll still need to go before the council in April, but I am fine with what ever way they rule
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i'll go, or whatever
<holstein> i mean, we're each doing something
<holstein> you and i and dan are very involved other place
<akgraner> as we really need to figure out how to do things on a consistent basis and report on those things
<holstein> as im sure others here are, with bugs or whatever
<akgraner> nods - we just need to get all that activity listed and up to date
<holstein> maybe we could have a physical meeting
<akgraner> maybe we can work on that next week for I don't think it will take longer than a couple of hours
<akgraner> Do we have a LUG meeting Sat?
<akgraner> I can stay a little longer afterwards and we can come up with a game plan
<holstein> cool
<holstein> yeah, i can do that!
<akgraner> awesome see ya Saturday then
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-01-07
<Nivex> I wonder if FF10 will be out in time for Precise: http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/01/05/1753202/firefox-36-support-ends-april-2012
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-01-03
<Nivex> ok, this is trippy. resolv.conf is pointed at 127.0.1.1, /run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf is empty, but this laptop is functioning
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-12-30
<Nivex> any idea if we'll see bcache in 14.04 ?
<holstein> Nivex: i was reading about that the other day for someone.. about how to enable it
#ubuntu-us-nc 2015-01-01
<_marx_> happy new years from west virginia!
<holstein> _marx_: oh yeah?
<holstein> _marx_: happy new year!
<_marx_> how're you holstein
<_marx_> ah ops
<holstein> _marx_: not bad.. just busy
<_marx_> i was busy, working traveling around the country
<holstein> nice
<_marx_> nh to la
<holstein> and you landed in WV
<holstein> im sorry ;0
<_marx_> louisiana
<_marx_> yeah wv kinda sucks
<holstein> i was born and grew up in charleston
<_marx_> wv?
<holstein> yup
<_marx_> ok i'm in st. albans now
<holstein> know that place well
<holstein> had family over that way.. near the train tracks
<_marx_> i'm like 300' from the tracks
<_marx_> 20 or so a day
<holstein> its charming for a minute..
<_marx_> amtrak on monday, wed, and fri
<_marx_> gotta anti-virus my 13 year old grandson's laptop tomorrow :) that should be fun
<holstein> windows has their own now
<holstein> i just put that on..
<holstein> though, i *hate* putting fires out on windows machines
<holstein> folks just keep buying them, even though, they dont want to do the required maintanence, and they dont fit the need
<holstein> at least, that will be going away soon
<holstein> at least, i tihnk it will..
<holstein> ok.. gotta run.. good luck, bon new year, and i hope to catch up more with you before you get gone again :)
<_marx_> i'm usually on freenode, just not always in this channel
